# Shars Universal Cutter Grinder-Lost in Transit



## Janderso (Nov 13, 2020)

I think many of us have experienced longer than normal delays receiving items shipped via, USPS, UPS, FedEx etc.
I am pretty excited about this purchase. It was supposed to arrive yesterday via FedEx Freight.
Now, the tracking number shows *No ETA* @#$%^&*(!! Razzle Frazzle-Frosted Billy goats!!
Good things come to those who wait.
Right!





						Universal End Mill Cutter Drill Bit Grinder Sharpener
					

Shars Tool




					www.shars.com


----------



## projectnut (Nov 13, 2020)

As mentioned in another thread I had a similar problem with an order from Shars.  This was a lowly 5C collet wrench that toured the US for over 2 weeks before finally being delivered yesterday.  When the package did arrive I looked it over closely to see if the address was correct and eligible.   As far as I could tell everything was perfect.  Why it took 2 weeks plus to get less than 120 miles from it's original shipping point is beyond me.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 13, 2020)

I chose FedEx because of problems we are having with UPS.
Like many of you we are in business that depends on freight. We have units down in the shop waiting for parts.
It's hard to schedule a technicians day when the parts delivery is a crap shoot.
as I mentioned before, Achipo and I were involved with a UPS shipment that got lost in Oakland, CA for over a month.
When I spoke to our route driver about it he said, probably fell off a conveyor and sat there for a month.
I'm sorry, don't they look for packages that have lost their way??
Put it back on the conveyor


----------



## jcp (Nov 13, 2020)

"Now, the tracking number shows No ETA @#$%^&*(!! Razzle Frazzle-Frosted Billy goats!!"

I'm in exactly the same position with a Fed EX shipment as this....although the language may have been a bit more "colorful".


----------



## Stonebriar (Nov 13, 2020)

My Shars Universal Cutter Grinder is suppose to deliver this afternoon.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 13, 2020)

Stonebriar said:


> My Shars Universal Cutter Grinder is suppose to deliver this afternoon.


Good luck.
That's what I was expecting yesterday. I hope yours is on time and undamaged.


----------



## dpb (Nov 13, 2020)

Please review the machine, once you’ve got it up and running!


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 13, 2020)

I've had a lot of this occur recently, and most of the packages then show up on time anyway. 

It is being blamed on Covid which I don't understand. I get and understand that there may be delays due to understaffing (social distancing, sick leave), and additional precautions being taken but I don't understand how Covid has made tracking unreliable.


----------



## Stonebriar (Nov 13, 2020)

Well it showed up undamaged. Fedex was the shipper. Jeff good luck on your delivery. I have been through that a couple of times this year. It is delivered in a thick cardboard box packed in foam on a pallet. It should be ok unless they drop something on top of it.

Now the hard part is figuring out how to use this thing properly.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 13, 2020)

dpb said:


> Please review the machine, once you’ve got it up and running!


Will do, once I figure it all out.
Fortuynately there are some very good instructional videos on the tube.
Stephan to name one, his video probably pushed me over the edge.
Robin Renzetti went a little over the top with his video-upgrade, my skills don't even belong in the same state as his.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 13, 2020)

Stonebriar said:


> Well it showed up undamaged. Fedex was the shipper. Jeff good luck on your delivery. I have been trough that a couple of times this year. It is delivered in a thick cardboard box packed in foam on a pallet. It should be ok unless they drop something on top of it.
> 
> Now the hard part is figuring out how to use this thing properly.
> 
> ...


OUTSTANDING!
Your shop is entirely too clean and uncluttered.


----------



## Aukai (Nov 13, 2020)

Have Shars call FED X and track the item. I had an Ebay box 2-3 weeks overdue, when I asked about it the sender said it was "lost in the loop" with the USPS and offered a refund. I said let's wait, it was delivered the next day. YRMV


----------



## Cadillac (Nov 13, 2020)

Here’s alittle story that will make the whole delivery situation worse. Wife owns and runs a carpet binding business. She decides to purchase a new binding machine which is basically a HEAVY DUTY sewing machine on roller wheels. Weight is about 75 pounds comes in a nice fitted cardboard box with foam surrounding the machine. About the size of the tool grinder maybe a touch bigger. So the day comes that it’s delivered normal ups guy backs up to the door and my wife says she hears thump thump. She turns around and the ups guy is tumbling the box out of his truck toward her. She immediately told him to stop and that it was one of her machines. He said oh I don’t carry anything.  Arnt you in the delivery service
 She inspected the machine and luckily nothing happened. These machines have a crap load of moving parts and are always needing adjustments. 
 Hope they have the box labeled this side up and your package arrives in a timely and safe manner. Anticipation for new tools is the worst!


----------



## Janderso (Nov 13, 2020)

Cadillac said:


> Hope they have the box labeled this side up and your package arrives in a timely and safe manner. Anticipation for new tools is the worst!


UGH!
The anticipation is awful.
Still no ETA. It arrived in French Camp (Stockton( yesterday early afternoon. FedEx customer service said it wasn't on the truck in Chico when it was supposed to arrive. It's lost between Stockton and Chico, about 90 miles. ??


----------



## kdecelles (Nov 13, 2020)

I’m in Canada and really wanted the shars grinder , but they won’t ship that to Canada and to ship to the closest border service was $195

I’m then an additional ~120 to get it to my city via a courier and then I have to go get it

Long story short, ended up taking the chance with AliExpress and DHL. Took 30 days to “ship” and 7 days to make it here from China - at about 220 less than getting it from shars

The reviews of the shars unit look really good , would like to some day compare the units

I’ve used mine a couple of times in the past week and man I wish I’d have had one years ago. Makes making HSS bits for the shaper real simple

Good luck with your machines




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janderso (Nov 13, 2020)

kdecelles said:


> I’ve used mine a couple of times in the past week and man I wish I’d have had one years ago. Makes making HSS bits for the shaper real simple


Good to hear. Why won't they ship to Canada?


----------



## MontanaLon (Nov 13, 2020)

Janderso said:


> I chose FedEx because of problems we are having with UPS.
> Like many of you we are in business that depends on freight. We have units down in the shop waiting for parts.
> It's hard to schedule a technicians day when the parts delivery is a crap shoot.
> as I mentioned before, Achipo and I were involved with a UPS shipment that got lost in Oakland, CA for over a month.
> ...


I deal with firearms and we sometimes have packages "go missing". With how strictly controlled firearms shipments are when you call and report you have one "missing" in shipment all of the carriers will bend over backwards to find them rather than have the government get involved and doing the looking. Usually within 24 hours they find what is missing and have it back on the way. And they really do fall off the conveyors on a regular basis. The mechanical sorters that send them to the correct conveyor sometimes get a little to aggressive and send them over the edge.

The worst one I ever dealt with took them about a month to find. It literally did the nickel landing on edge trick and sat balanced on edge at the edge of a conveyor. The way their tracking system works they can pin it down to the last place it was scanned and where it should have scanned next and didn't. When it happens they go look on the floor between those areas but no one ever thinks to look up into the workings to see if it is hanging up above ground level. The way they finally found it was to shut down the whole place and walk the belts with flashlights. They actually sent pictures of how it was sitting because by that point the ATF was involved.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 13, 2020)

Aukai said:


> Have Shars call FED X and track the item. I had an Ebay box 2-3 weeks overdue, when I asked about it the sender said it was "lost in the loop" with the USPS and offered a refund. I said let's wait, it was delivered the next day. YRMV


I took your advice.
The Shars rep. I spoke with was wonderful. She had all the information and was going to file a claim. She said if they aren't satisfied with the response from FedEx they will send me another one.
Can't ask for better service.


----------



## Aukai (Nov 13, 2020)

Awesome, except for the delay.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 13, 2020)

Hey, good news I think.
I called Shars like I said. 30 minutes later I received a call from FedEx!!
My machine tool is coming via rail and should arrive at 2:00AM tomorrow morning. Out for delivery Monday or Tuesday.
Why in the hell did they have a delivery date of November 11th by 9:00 PM if it's on a rail car?
I tell you, this freight industry is an interesting subject.


----------



## Aukai (Nov 13, 2020)

What I told my Ebay guy was, See what happens when you shake the tree?


----------



## Superburban (Nov 13, 2020)

Janderso said:


> I tell you, this freight industry is an interesting subject.


I drove truck from a computer parts warehouse, to a DHL sorting center, then to a DHL delivery station, for five years. The stories I could tell you.

Speed, and emptying the center were more important then accuracy, or damage free. If a pallet load of stuff missed a truck, it got put on the truck in the next door. did not matter that it was going in a different direction. They would get it back the next night. If a truck was full, they would break the shrink wrap, and toss the packages on top of the ones in the truck.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 13, 2020)

Superburban said:


> I drove truck from a computer parts warehouse, to a DHL sorting center, then to a DHL delivery station, for five years. The stories I could tell you.
> 
> Speed, and emptying the center were more important then accuracy, or damage free. If a pallet load of stuff missed a truck, it got put on the truck in the next door. did not matter that it was going in a different direction. They would get it back the next night. If a truck was full, they would break the shrink wrap, and toss the packages on top of the ones in the truck.


I'm not sure I wanted to hear that.
Whatever happened to making sure the job is done right?


----------



## Superburban (Nov 13, 2020)

Janderso said:


> I'm not sure I wanted to hear that.
> Whatever happened to making sure the job is done right?


It all comes down to what metrics are used to evaluate the workers. Their biggest issue was that nothing was to be left on the dock, and that trucks left at their scheduled time. I had a later time for the area of the docks that I was assigned. Probably once a month I would have a pallet of someone else's freight. If I knew, I would tell the station so they could just set it aside, and send it back that night. If they did not know, it would get broke down, and sent down the sorting line, and about 1/3 the way through they would realize it was a wrong pallet. It was a nice assignment, but 5 years was enough. Thats close to 20 years ago. I heard later they moved to a new facility with almost all automated sorting.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 13, 2020)

kdecelles said:


> I’m in Canada and really wanted the shars grinder , but they won’t ship that to Canada and to ship to the closest border service was $195
> 
> I’m then an additional ~120 to get it to my city via a courier and then I have to go get it
> 
> ...



Do you have a link for the machine you bought Kevin?

@Janderso I suspect Shars won’t ship it to Canada because of the size and weight. 
I’ve basically stopped buying from Shars because they only ship via UPS (to me anyway) and I get hosed on brokerage fees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 13, 2020)

kdecelles said:


> I’m in Canada and really wanted the shars grinder , but they won’t ship that to Canada



@kdecelles I've had really good service from Shars, even for heavy things - but you have to phone them and arrange for it to be sent by their trucking service.  You probably made out better the way you did it.  A 6 jaw 10" chuck was going to be $195 (shipping) by their alternate trucking service...


----------



## kdecelles (Nov 14, 2020)

Dabbler said:


> @kdecelles I've had really good service from Shars, even for heavy things - but you have to phone them and arrange for it to be sent by their trucking service.  You probably made out better the way you did it.  A 6 jaw 10" chuck was going to be $195 (shipping) by their alternate trucking service...



@Dabbler - I called and had a really good conversation with them (really commend them on service).  They weren't able to co-ordinate a carrier to bring it across (although I could arrange that myself which was the DYK/Montana mailbox route I was looking at).  They then explained that technically that would eliminate a return option/warranty.  I've done this before (vise/chuck/dividing head) because the risk/reward was acceptable, I just didn't want to go that route here during the border/covid lockdown.  It's funny, I viewed the aliexpress option as less risky than trying to work the logistics from Shars.....   All things being equal, I think the majority of these machines are made in the same place.

As a side-note, Shars sent me the black friday flyer and had the cutter/grinder promoted as one of the 6 best deals.  It'll be on for 20% off at the end of the month (coupon code blackfriday).  This would have made it comparable with the Aliexpress value....


----------



## kdecelles (Nov 14, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Do you have a link for the machine you bought Kevin?



U3 cutter/grinder - AE


----------



## kdecelles (Nov 14, 2020)

In comparing the pictures to my machine, the Shars looks to have better fit/finish, and looks to have oil-ports on the main shaft.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 14, 2020)

Aukai said:


> Awesome, except for the delay.


Hey, at this point an undamaged grinder on Tuesday is good enough


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Nov 14, 2020)

Having just spent some time making a 17mm radius form tool for Magnabend hinges, I highly reccomend making a hole in the center of the rotating table thing. You can put a setting pin in there for a bunch of adjustments. I also made a micrometer that hangs off that pin for setting radial distance; well worth the work! It's fun to finally be pushing what my grinder can do!

Your gonna have fun with it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Janderso (Nov 15, 2020)

Is that a Quorn?
I’ve wanted one for a long time, I am looking forward to it!


----------



## middle.road (Nov 15, 2020)

Janderso said:


> Hey, good news I think.
> I called Shars like I said. 30 minutes later I received a call from FedEx!!
> My machine tool is coming via rail and should arrive at 2:00AM tomorrow morning. Out for delivery Monday or Tuesday.
> Why in the hell did they have a delivery date of November 11th by 9:00 PM if it's on a rail car?
> I tell you, this freight industry is an interesting subject.


Possibly went via rail due to a shortage of OTR trucks available. 
I recall reading something, somewhere a while back that mentioned rail being used due to limited OTR freight haulers.
I'm not certain as to the validity of that info.
The largest items we been getting shipped in have been 50lbs bags of dog food, and they've been coming from Nashville or Cincinnati.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Nov 15, 2020)

Janderso said:


> Is that a Quorn?
> I’ve wanted one for a long time, I am looking forward to it!



I picked up Chaddock's book for the Quorn, to sort of whet my appetite and see if it was worth getting the castings for. Just reading the book is work, even more so than the George Thomas book for the UPT. I half-wonder if it would be easier to just buy the plans and castings, ignoring the books with all of the complicated setups these guys did to build their projects with only a  9" swing lathe.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 15, 2020)

Rex, you out there?
He just built a Quorn from the castings. Way over my skill level.


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Nov 15, 2020)

Yes, it's a Quorn. I bought it mostly finished off ebay...

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## 7milesup (Nov 15, 2020)

I have mentioned this before, but the Atco grinder is easier to build than the Quorn, less complicated and requires no castings.

--->Acto tool and cutter grinder<---


----------



## Janderso (Nov 16, 2020)

I called Shars again today. There has been no change to the tracking information where it shows a delivery date of last Thursday.
I was told they would contact FedEx again, If they weren't satisfied with the response by tomorrow they would send out another grinder.
Man this is frustrating.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 16, 2020)

7milesup said:


> I have mentioned this before, but the Atco grinder is easier to build than the Quorn, less complicated and requires no castings.
> 
> --->Acto tool and cutter grinder<---


Do you have one?
Looks  like an interesting project.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 16, 2020)

I feel your pain Jeff. When my welder was in no-where land I was really frustrated. 
Sounds like Shars will make good though, maybe ask them to use a different carrier?


----------



## Janderso (Nov 16, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> I feel your pain Jeff. When my welder was in no-where land I was really frustrated.
> Sounds like Shars will make good though, maybe ask them to use a different carrier?


Like UPS, Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha. Who else is there?
I think dog sled would be best.
Big Mike's sled dog service!


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 16, 2020)

Janderso said:


> Like UPS, Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha. Who else is there?
> I think dog sled would be best.
> Big Mike's sled dog service!


I'm not a fan of UPS either as I've been burned on brokerage fees.
DHL?


----------



## Janderso (Nov 16, 2020)

Maybe.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Nov 16, 2020)

Janderso said:


> @#$%^&*(!! Razzle Frazzle-Frosted Billy goats!!



with language like that, young man, you will end up on Santa’s naughty list.......................


----------



## 7milesup (Nov 16, 2020)

Janderso said:


> Do you have one?
> Looks  like an interesting project.


I bought the plans but have not started on it.  Member Coffmajt built one and I have had a number of conversations with him about it.  He modified his to utilize an air bearing on the spindle.  He said it was fairly straight forward.
Life sort of got in the way of my timeline.... like selling my previous house and building a new one along with a new shop.


----------



## middle.road (Nov 16, 2020)

Steering gearbox from RockAuto shipped via FedEX. Made it with no delays.
MN to TN. 
Of course I imagine that the volume to Cali is higher than EastTN. That might have something to do with it.


----------



## 7milesup (Nov 16, 2020)

Ya know Jeff... I just noticed your signature line... LOL.  
Keep at buddy!


----------



## Janderso (Nov 17, 2020)

Called FedEx this morning. The agent called the local terminal. According to the local source, the grinder should arrive at station today, out for delivery tomorrow.
I hope so.

"Signature line" ?? What is it? I don't see anything.


----------



## 7milesup (Nov 17, 2020)

For some reason it doesn't show up on the phone but your signature line says "Never give up ".  
I can see it on the computer browser.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 18, 2020)

We have a change.
In the tracking information it shows West Sacramento 5:23AM. In Transit-emergency exception.
It still has to go to the local terminal then put on a truck for delivery. I guess it could still happen.
I'm encouraged though, this is the first change on the tracking history since last Thursday.
It left Illinois 10 days ago.
I guess it's still better than covered wagon.


----------



## brino (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Janderso (Nov 18, 2020)

Spoke to Fed Ex this morning. "Unfortunately it arrived too late for the transfer but it should be able to go the the local station tomorrow"
I've been told it was going to be delivered last Thursday, then Friday, then Monday, then Tuesday, then Wednesday now Thursday again.
GGGRRRRRRR- #@$%^&* Frosted billy goats-razzle frazzle-grumble


----------



## NCjeeper (Nov 18, 2020)

I guess you can look on the bright side as that they didn't deliver it to some random address across town. I had that happen to a Shars order once. Shars somehow tracked it down and got it delivered to me. Never could figure that one out.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 18, 2020)

NCjeeper said:


> Shars somehow tracked it down and got it delivered to me. Never could figure that one out.


I was very impressed with Shars customer service when I called last week.
 I also have been very impressed with the products coming from them.
I know these Asian tools are usually made at the same plant but I haven't had the usual smelly oil and grinding grit in quite some time.
I think the products are improving. The 5C collet chuck I recently purchased is of very good quality IMHO.


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 18, 2020)

Janderso said:


> I was very impressed with Shars customer service when I called last week.
> I also have been very impressed with the products coming from them.
> I know these Asian tools are usually made at the same plant but I haven't had the usual smelly oil and grinding grit in quite some time.
> I think the products are improving. The 5C collet chuck I recently purchased is of very good quality IMHO.


I purchased an 8" scroll Chuck from them a few weeks ago.  I'm totally happy with its performance and even basic machining but the inside grease was like a lapping compound in I must have lost a pint of blood to the burrs which all were like RC 50. Not two Billy Goats given when it came to deburring


----------



## hman (Nov 18, 2020)

I recently bought a milling machine vise from Shars:





						6" 690V CNC Milling Machine Vise 0.0004"
					

Shars Tool




					www.shars.com
				



It really looks and works well.  Stout!  Interestingly enough, this one, with ~9" capacity, was less than the similar ~6" capacity vises I'd seen elsewhere.  Does stick out the front of the mill table a good bit further (~19" overall length), but not a problem.  Arrived on time and in perfect condition.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 18, 2020)

Another example of good Asian product is the video, This Old Tony put out.
I remember Tony was impressed for the price point.


----------



## 7milesup (Nov 18, 2020)

Lots of grumpy and frosted goats in this thread.


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 18, 2020)

I am super happy with my Shars Chuck, it is repeatable and accurate and it cost about a thousand dollars Les than a buck .  I purcased a "cheapy" for the rotary table, ponied up for a D1-6 back plate for an extra $90 and may be using it on the lathe as my primary.  I wasn't knocking Shars.  I get many things from them that I would not otherwise own.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 19, 2020)

I checked in to the FedEx tracking at 10:30 this morning. The status was it had been received at the local terminal with no ETA for delivery.
Five minutes later our parts manager asked, where do you want this machine from Shars tool?    
I am very thankful it came strapped to a pallet with no exterior marks/damage at all.
Now, to take it apart to clean, oil and reassemble.
My initial impression is very positive. It's well oiled and does have some fine grinding dust in the oil. There is some sort of anti rust on the bright metal.
I'm happy.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 19, 2020)

Janderso said:


> I checked in to the FedEx tracking at 10:30 this morning. The status was it had been received at the local terminal with no ETA for delivery.
> Five minutes later our parts manager asked, where do you want this machine from Shars tool?
> I am very thankful it came strapped to a pallet with no exterior marks/damage at all.
> Now, to take it apart to clean, oil and reassemble.
> ...


Hurray! It finally arrived!


----------



## Papa Charlie (Nov 19, 2020)

Nice looking unit. Very happy that you finally got it.

Is this for you home shop or for work shop?


----------



## Janderso (Nov 19, 2020)

Papa Charlie said:


> Nice looking unit. Very happy that you finally got it.
> 
> Is this for you home shop or for work shop?


This is my home shop. I have seen many of the possibilities and endless ways this tool can be used. I'm just looking forward to discovery.
A dog is never too old to learn new tricks.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 19, 2020)

yay!!!


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 19, 2020)

@Janderso, welcome to the Sheckel club!


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 19, 2020)

Janderso said:


> I checked in to the FedEx tracking at 10:30 this morning. The status was it had been received at the local terminal with no ETA for delivery.
> Five minutes later our parts manager asked, where do you want this machine from Shars tool?
> I am very thankful it came strapped to a pallet with no exterior marks/damage at all.
> Now, to take it apart to clean, oil and reassemble.
> ...


Congratulations! and... say goodbye to your "spare time" for a while.


----------



## middle.road (Nov 19, 2020)

Oh, on a pallet? Then it goes via Fed EX Freight. That is a different method than the normal FedEX we're all normally use to.
And it's a small package strapped to an oversized pallet, a whole different animal. Regular delivery trucks don't handle those.
The crew loading trucks look at a piece like that as a red-headed step child when it comes to loading for transport. 
Oddball size when they are trying to pack as much as possible in a trailer.
Thankfully they didn't stack with a bunch of items on top of or around it.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 19, 2020)

middle.road said:


> Oh, on a pallet? Then it goes via Fed EX Freight. That is a different method than the normal FedEX we're all normally use to.
> And it's a small package strapped to an oversized pallet, a whole different animal. Regular delivery trucks don't handle those.
> The crew loading trucks look at a piece like that as a red-headed step child when it comes to loading for transport.
> Oddball size when they are trying to pack as much as possible in a trailer.
> Thankfully they didn't stack with a bunch of items on top of or around it.


That would explain why it missed so many trucks/transfers.
I'm thrilled it was strapped to a pallet. I put it in my truck, the machine without the accessory package is probably 80 lbs.
A pallet?


----------



## middle.road (Nov 19, 2020)

Janderso said:


> That would explain why it missed so many trucks/transfers.
> I'm thrilled it was strapped to a pallet. I put it in my truck, the machine without the accessory package is probably 80 lbs.
> A pallet?


Look on the bright side, with it being on a pallet it didn't get crushed and tossed and beat up.


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 19, 2020)

All my bigger purchases from Grizzly, Shars and others have come by freight and I go to pick up at the terminal.  I haven't had much problems but I would sure like more practice


----------



## hman (Nov 20, 2020)

This just happened less than ½ hour ago.  Got a phone call from somebody about a mile away.  They'd just received some large boxes from USPS.  One of them was caved in and torn open.  Inside were three packages for other people.  One was for me.  SHe was able to look up my phone number, and I just went there to get it.  It was an item I'd ordered from Amazon a while ago, never arrived, and Amazon sent another one out when I called for help.

Go figger!

I'll be arranging a return tomorrow morning.  Luckily, there's a Kohl's nearby that handles Amazon returns.


----------



## 682bear (Nov 20, 2020)

Several years ago, USPS lost a rifle that I ordered... it was a Remington 788 .44 Magnum.

The only thing USPS would tell me was 'file a claim and go buy another one'... where the #$%& do you go to just 'buy another' 788 chambered in .44 Mag?

I contacted the seller... got a refund.

9 WEEKS later... my local FFL called... 'guess what just arrived?'

So I had to call the seller back, pay for it again, then wait on the seller to have it removed from the 'stolen firearms' list.

-Bear


----------



## DAT510 (Nov 24, 2020)

Janderso glad your grinder finally arrived. 
I'm thinking of putting the Universal Grinder on my Xmas list.  Would you mind showing accessories that were included with your Universal Grinder? 
The Shars website shows pictures with all the accessories.  But the "included" list doesn't include the Flute cutter attachment as shown in the pictures.
Was the Flute cutter attachment included?  and or the flute follow guide?
TIA
DAT510


----------



## Janderso (Nov 24, 2020)

DAT510 said:


> Janderso glad your grinder finally arrived.
> I'm thinking of putting the Universal Grinder on my Xmas list.  Would you mind showing accessories that were included with your Universal Grinder?
> The Shars website shows pictures with all the accessories.  But the "included" list doesn't include the Flute cutter attachment as shown in the pictures.
> Was the Flute cutter attachment included?  and or the flute follow guide?
> ...


I can do that.
I'm at work. I'll post  later this evening


----------



## Janderso (Nov 24, 2020)

Dat510
Here is the package that comes with the Shars unit.
It’s very quiet. The belt drive reduces vibration


----------



## NCjeeper (Nov 24, 2020)

Can you sharpen horizontal milling cutters with this machine?


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 24, 2020)

NCjeeper said:


> Can you sharpen horizontal milling cutters with this machine?



yes you can.  it takes a little practice, but that's what they were originally designed for,


----------



## DAT510 (Nov 24, 2020)

Janderso said:


> Dat510
> Here is the package that comes with the Shars unit.
> It’s very quiet. The belt drive reduces vibration



Thanks, Looks like ALL the accessories are included, so I won't need add them to my list.  With all the accessories it's great deal.


----------



## NCjeeper (Nov 25, 2020)

Dabbler said:


> yes you can.  it takes a little practice, but that's what they were originally designed for,


Good to know, thanks.


----------



## smokey357 (Dec 27, 2020)

Janderso said:


> Dat510
> Here is the package that comes with the Shars unit.
> It’s very quiet. The belt drive reduces vibration



Are you going to give a review of this?

Thanks


----------



## Janderso (Dec 27, 2020)

smokey357 said:


> Are you going to give a review of this?
> 
> Thanks


Review?
I’ve used it enough to become familiar with it, sort of.
I was able to figure out the drill bit sharpening process to some success.
There are endless opportunities to use it, I just haven’t had a chance.
I’m going in several directions at once.
Smokey,
I’ll post some pics with comments the next time I use it.
I promise.


----------



## smokey357 (Dec 27, 2020)

Thanks. I'm looking at getting the same one - they are out of stock at the moment - and was looking for anything from someone who has it


----------



## smokey357 (Dec 29, 2020)

Are you using any wheels besides what came with it?

Thanks


----------



## Skierdude (Dec 29, 2020)

I bought my U3 universal grinder a few months ago so I’m still getting up to speed with its capabilities. Drill grinding takes a bit of practice but once mastered it’s quite easy to sharpen a drill. I use the grinder quite a bit to sharpen HSS lathe tools. If I’m starting from a new blank I’ll hog out the shape first on the bench grinder and then fine tune the edges on the U3. 
I use both the diamond and AOX wheels that came with it. I bought extra fanges wheels so now I have three wheels mounted and ready to swap as needed. As well as the two wheels that came with the unit I bought a narrow edge diamond wheel to cut an internal boring bar for make a groove. 
I haven’t tried sharpening an end mill yet - I think I’ll need quite a bit of spare time to get that right.  
I’m still working on getting a dust chute just right. These machines love to throw grit and dust!


----------



## smokey357 (Dec 30, 2020)

Thanks for the information, David


----------

